
Building a Startup Doesn't Make You Special (2016) - Tomte
https://medium.com/life-learning/building-a-startup-doesn-t-make-you-special-180b50edb9a3#.d8pt2yz5w
======
greenyoda
The link returns an error:

410: User deactivated or deleted their account.

